# Elgin Bw Raymond Wind Indicator Railroad Watch



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is a Elgin BW Raymond wind indicator railroad watch 16 size,21 jewel,lever set,adjusted to 5 positions,grade 472,montgomery dial,with wind indicator it will tell you when to wind it,serial no 28965336 made in 1925 montgomery dial gives these railroad watches character and all member's of this watch forum have a merry christmas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice Ratty , great movement ,happy xmas :thumbup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That's a nice watch, *and yes please*, I'd like it! :yes:

Mind you, I was looking for a "wind" indicator as in North Wind, South, East and West Winds - mus be the way my mind works (or doesn't as the case may be)


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Is there a difference between a wind indicator and a power-reserve indicator? I always thought they were different names for the same thing.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Shangas there is no difference it's the same thing the term's just changed through the years.So you were right in the last part they are the same thing.


----------

